# Bikevideos aus dem Harz



## BikeTiefling (1. Juni 2010)

Hi Leuts, wie wäre es mit einer Sammlung bewegter Bilder mit Strecke-Wiedererkennungswert?
Gelegentlich finde ich Videos aus der Heimat z.B. das hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7192847&postcount=345 von ILJA. Wahrscheinlich verpasse ich aber die meisten weil ich nicht ständig IBC-TV o.ä. durchsuche.


----------



## harzholgi (2. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich hätte da was lustiges:


Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tresor23 (3. Juni 2010)

Na dann mach ich mal wieter 

Das ist eines meiner ersten

2008
 
Na was haben wir den da 
 
und noch eins? okay

 
na gut aber das reicht dann...

 
okay ein paar andere gibt es auf www.myspace.com/rideharz


----------



## fuschnick (3. Juni 2010)




----------



## fuschnick (3. Juni 2010)

und hier noch ein ridethemountain video mit gewohnt gutem flow

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IUV6Zs41zY&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Pionierweg Harz - Dramatic Edit Harz Outtakes[/nomedia]


----------



## akastylez (4. Juni 2010)

Hier ist auch nochwat

http://video.mpora.de/watch/g2v02mhpo/

http://video.mpora.de/watch/r8t6hCxJO/

have a nice weekend - Wetter passt ja


----------



## BikeTiefling (13. Juni 2010)

@harzholgi
Stimmt, als das Bein gen Himmel ging musste ich schmunzeln.  Märchenweg?  Die Fahrt von der Lübbersbuche in Deinem Album sieht flowig aus!

@tresor23
Ich war zu lange nicht auf Deiner Seite, eins kannte ich noch nicht ;-)

@fuschnick
Magdeburger Weg, Harz - Schneidi: genialer Klassiker!
Der Pionierweg sieht bei mir immer so unspektakulär aus. Schönes Video, die Perspektiven werde ich auch testen.

@akastylez
Super!

@all
Thema eröffnen ohne eigenes Video geht nicht. Ich versuche gerade ein paar Aufnahmen aus 2009 zusammenzuschneiden. Wie haltet Ihr es mit der Musik? Ich werde auf keinen Fall etwas wegen Urheberrechten riskieren! Gemafrei? Zur Not bleibt sie weg.

Gruß BT


----------



## argh (14. Juni 2010)

Sehr schöne Eindrücke!


----------



## bikaholic (14. Juni 2010)

@ bike tiefling : 
In deinem Video das war doch der Heinrich Heine Weg ( von den Ilsefällen nach Ilsenburg),Echt geil zu fahren, man muss nur auf die Wanderer aufpassen. Das am Anfang könnte bei den Zeterklippen sein  ,bin mir aber nicht sicher. 

@ fuschnik :
Das video vom Pionierweg hat mir auch richtig gut gefallen. Den bin ich erst gestern wieder gefahren. Dann einmal rum um den eckerstausee und wieder rauf nach Torfhaus... echt Sau schön dort *schwärm*

@all würd am Wochenende auch wieder eine kleine Tour machen , hat nicht jemand bock mit zukommen (ich weiss falscher Ort - naund )


----------



## tresor23 (18. Juni 2010)

@ BT: Musik Gema Frei wichtiger ist hier aber die Lizenz und sowas bekommst du bei www.jamendo.de


----------



## BikeTiefling (19. Juni 2010)

@tresor
Danke Dir, ist schon besser mit Fremdbeschallung.


Ok, wie angedroht hier der erste Versuch.


Ich habe eine paar Szenen aus dem Frühjahr 2009 zusammengeschnipselt. Ist übrigens der obere Teil vom Pionierweg. Auf den schnellen Passagen hatten wir dann keine Lust und keine Zeit mehr zu filmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (19. Juni 2010)

Mal was ganz anderes.....very nice!


----------



## tresor23 (28. Juni 2010)

@BT:Sehr schön...... das gemäcker kommt öfter mal vor venn keine 30m Drops im Video zu sehen sind. Die Musik trägt aber einiges dazu bei denn die Musik scheind zu schnell für die fahr aufnahmen zu sein ein fach etwas gesetztere Musik und dann past es schon...... Gruß vom Berg


----------



## akastylez (30. Juni 2010)

Hier noch eins http://video.mpora.de/watch/tfXaIY5dw/


----------



## tresor23 (4. Juli 2010)




----------



## BikeTiefling (8. Juli 2010)

@tresor
Hast recht die Musik sollte ruhiger sein, passt nicht zu dem Streckenabschnitt.
Das woodwalker Video hab ich runtergeladen, ich weiß was demnächst geübt wird!


----------



## tresor23 (9. Juli 2010)

@BT: hier noch ein vorschlag was geübt werden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tresor23 (11. August 2010)

Ja nun nicht grade mein meister stück aber sie waren auch langsam Berg ab das bin ich nicht mehr gewohnt


----------



## JanikF. (13. August 2010)

Schulenberg 2009. Video von Azzip


----------



## fuschnick (13. August 2010)

sehr geil


----------



## BikeTiefling (1. September 2010)

*Achtermann*   

http://www.youtube.com/user/jantech#p/a/u/0/Nv8rtF2Hgbc


----------



## ILJA (15. September 2010)

bikaholic schrieb:


> @ bike tiefling :
> In deinem Video das war doch der Heinrich Heine Weg ( von den Ilsefällen nach Ilsenburg),Echt geil zu fahren, man muss nur auf die Wanderer aufpassen. Das am Anfang könnte bei den Zeterklippen sein  ,bin mir aber nicht sicher.



Ist alles der Heine Weg, der obere Teil ist am schönsten (weil meistens auch trocken).

Hier ein wenig Nachschub zum sabbern...ich verrat aber nich wo's ist, nicht dass mir mal irgendwann jemand vorneweg kriecht^^
[ame="http://vimeo.com/14960355"]East-Side Brocken Downhill Trails on Vimeo[/ame]
(wobei das Gebiet durch den Titel ja schon ungemein eingeschränkt wurde...^^)


----------



## MoinDigga (15. September 2010)

@tresor23 was das für ne band?


----------



## tresor23 (18. September 2010)

MoinDigga  ähm Shearer mit Come On hier der Download http://www.jamendo.com/de/track/603756


----------



## tanchoplatinum (19. September 2010)

hier was vom achterman Webisode 2 - Daniel Jahn, Conti Nicolai Team


----------



## tresor23 (25. September 2010)

Bautag in Braunlage am 11.09.2010


----------



## BikeTiefling (11. April 2011)

Pfarrstieg in Schierke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (24. Mai 2011)

Letztes Wochenende http://video.mpora.de/watch/gHf3istvT/


----------



## mttam (24. Mai 2011)

@akastylez
hab gerade festgestellt,
dass ich im letzten video quasi als komparse dabei bin. 
*g
hattet ihr noch viel spass auf dem trail richtung stausee?


----------



## akastylez (25. Mai 2011)

Ahjo...dann wart Ihr die beiden die von unten hochgekommen sind *g* ja...echt geil der Trail  wo seid Ihr noch gefahren?

Gruß
Seb


----------



## mttam (25. Mai 2011)

Hi,

Jep wir sind da hoch und dann noch 
ruber zum Wurmberg, runter nach Schierke, 
hoch Richtung Hohne Kamm, da noch ein paar Trails gemacht 
und dann wieder nach Ilsenburg.
Trails gibt es ja reichlich.

Viellicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder auf den Trails...


----------



## akastylez (25. Mai 2011)

Jaaaa  schrei dann mal "Wir sind die Komparsen" habe mir Eure Gesichter jetzt nicht gemerkt, da ich hauptsächlich auf den Boden geschaut habe.

Grüße


----------



## daniel07 (31. Mai 2011)

hier noch eins vom team harzcore


----------



## tom de la zett (15. August 2011)

Hab das hier bei Youtube gefunden. Das meiste ist bekannt, aber den Steilhangtrail ab ca. 1:50min kann ich nicht einordnen. Wo ist das?

http://youtu.be/72Nk4V-PLU0


----------



## harzholgi (15. August 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hab das hier bei Youtube gefunden. Das meiste ist bekannt, aber den Steilhangtrail ab ca. 1:50min kann ich nicht einordnen. Wo ist das?
> 
> http://youtu.be/72Nk4V-PLU0



Hallo,

das ist doch der Magdeburger Weg am Einstieg von Torfhaus aus.
Das ganze Video ist wohl der Hexenstieg von Torfhaus in Richtung Osterode.

Holgi


----------



## tom de la zett (15. August 2011)

echt,nach steiler wand? kommt mir so lang vor... muss ich wohl mal wieder hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2011)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> *Achtermann*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/jantech#p/a/u/0/Nv8rtF2Hgbc



Boah Hammer, der Achtermann wird immer mein Lieblingstrail bleiben. Mein erster Gebirgstrail. Das Video ist Klasse, auch wenn es etwas durcheinander geschnitten ist. 

Weiss jemand wo die da am Ende fahren, mit den DH-Bikes?


----------



## gnss (5. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt zwei neue Videos von ridethemountain:





Kann mir jemand die Wege bei 0:50, 1:30, 1:48 , 1:54, 2:14, 2:44 und 3:06 verraten? Oder ist das alles im Dreieck Brocken, Schierke, Drei Annen?





Hier weiß ich wenigstens einige, mir fehlen:
1:22, 1:26, 2:13, 2:36, 2:47
Ist aber auch alles ein wenig kreuz und quer geschnitten.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (5. Dezember 2011)

0.50 ist Oderteich, scheints....
War jetzt im unteren Video....


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Dezember 2011)

Oderteich is doch fast von Anfang an. Das Ende direkt danach ist interessant.


----------



## Sandhase (5. Dezember 2011)

1:26 Sonnenberg Flutgraben/Grabenweg würde ich sagen, im oberen Teil.
2:47 die Talsperre im Hintergrund müsste die Ekertalsperre sein, würde sagen der Trail ist am Scharfenstein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## daniel07 (6. Dezember 2011)

im oberen video dürfte einigens um die zeterklippen (kleine und große) passieren. die leiter, die er da hochsteigt ist an den großen zeterklippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (7. Dezember 2011)

und hir mal was von mir


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2011)

Sehr genial. Gib mal nen Tip, der Trail direkt am Anfang, und die geniale Abfahrt nach Braunlage durch den Wald, wo die kleinen Brücken drin sind, wo sind die?


----------



## clausi87 (7. Dezember 2011)

der trail am anfang ist am hohne kamm und die geniale abfahrt nach braunlage ist seeeeeeeeehr weit von braunlage entfernt....das ist nicht mal das gleiche bundesland


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2011)

Zweiteres ist natürlich sehr schade


----------



## BikeTiefling (7. Dezember 2011)

Wurde auch Zeit das "dh training harz" hier auftaucht! 


clausi87 schrieb:


> ....das ist nicht mal das gleiche bundesland


Das hatte ich vermutet. 

Zum Thema BL hab ich auch noch was.

Gruß BT


----------



## clausi87 (8. Dezember 2011)

...das bin ja ich


----------



## tom de la zett (8. Dezember 2011)

clausi87 schrieb:


> der trail am anfang ist am hohne kamm und die geniale abfahrt nach braunlage ist seeeeeeeeehr weit von braunlage entfernt....das ist nicht mal das gleiche bundesland



hmmm.... gib mal nen Tipp


----------



## clausi87 (8. Dezember 2011)

ok aber nur einen....nördlicher harzrand in sachsenanhalt.


----------



## akastylez (13. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm...Ilsenburg?

Hier noch eins http://youtu.be/CTmLq7y7m7k?hd=1


----------



## daniel07 (13. Dezember 2011)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ok aber nur einen....nördlicher harzrand in sachsenanhalt.



das MUSS dann aber auch reichen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (13. Dezember 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Hier noch eins http://youtu.be/CTmLq7y7m7k?hd=1



Lass mich raten:

Wolfswarte
Brockenabfahrt
Eckersprung

Den Rest kenn ich nicht.


----------



## akastylez (13. Dezember 2011)

Richtig  und was kennst Du jetzt nicht?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Dezember 2011)

Alles nach Eckersprung 
Der Stausee am Ende kommt mir bekannt vor, Pionierweg?


----------



## akastylez (13. Dezember 2011)

Stausee? Bei welcher Zeit soll der sein?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Dezember 2011)

Ab ca. 10:45 auf der linken Seite, sieht aus wie am Eckerstausee, wie gesagt, Pionierweg vermute ich.


----------



## akastylez (13. Dezember 2011)

Da unten Links? Das ist nen Fluss, der Eckerstausee kommt erst weiter unten....jupp, sollte der Pionierweg sein (ich weiss jetzt echt nicht mehr genau wie der weg runter zum Stausee hieß)


----------



## daniel07 (2. April 2012)

so, damit hier auch mal wieder was passiert. der trail dürfte schon bekannt sein. nun ist er, was die länge angeht, komplett ausgebaut. ein paar nettigkeiten (sprünge, shores, etc.) werden sicher noch folgen.::


----------



## BikeTiefling (2. April 2012)

Respeckt! Neid!! Ich will auch!!!


----------



## akastylez (3. April 2012)

daniel07 schrieb:


> so, damit hier auch mal wieder was passiert. der trail dürfte schon bekannt sein. nun ist er, was die länge angeht, komplett ausgebaut. ein paar nettigkeiten (sprünge, shores, etc.) werden sicher noch folgen.::



 hmmm....ich kenne ja viel im Oberharz...aber den kenne ich nicht..wo ist dat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel07 (3. April 2012)

ist auch nicht im oberharz und schon gar nicht leicht zu finden...


----------



## akastylez (3. April 2012)

...auf gut Deutsch, Du willst es nicht verraten.


----------



## daniel07 (3. April 2012)

richtig. ausserdem hast du doch ein paar posts zuvor schon gefragt und einen tipp erhalten. ist nämlich, falls es dir nicht augefallen sein sollte, der gleiche trail, wie der letzte in clausis video. blos jetzt in voller länge.


----------



## akastylez (3. April 2012)

*lol* also so genau habe ich mir das nun nicht gemerkt.


----------



## downhillsau (3. April 2012)

daniel07 schrieb:


> ist auch nicht im oberharz und schon gar nicht leicht zu finden...



so siehts aus. Obwohl,wie war das? Wer sucht,der findet? Dieser trail ist in meiner Liste ganz weit oben


----------



## fm7775 (4. April 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> so siehts aus. Obwohl,wie war das? Wer sucht,der findet? Dieser trail ist in meiner Liste ganz weit oben


 

Wo ist das nun? HT tauglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel07 (4. April 2012)

es gibt leute, die fahren da mit (dirt)HT runter. ob das spaß macht, wag ich zu bezweifeln. aber wo das ist, sollte lieber geheim bleiben.


----------



## akastylez (4. April 2012)

Naja...die meisten denken sicherlich der FRED hier ist da um Strecken auszutauschen...aber wenns es in der Area51 ist, muss es natürlich geheim bleiben


----------



## fm7775 (4. April 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> so siehts aus. Obwohl,wie war das? Wer sucht,der findet? Dieser trail ist in meiner Liste ganz weit oben


 

ich habe eine Vermutung, siehe PN


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. April 2012)

Bevor irgendwelche Schwachmaten diesen tollen Trail befahren, er zu öffentlich und eventuell zerstört wird ist es besser so wenn man den Ort geheim hält.

Weis zwar nicht wo der ist würd es auch gern wissen aber versteh euch voll und ganz.

Tolle Videos hier über den von mir so geliebten Harz


----------



## downhillsau (6. April 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Bevor irgendwelche Schwachmaten diesen tollen Trail befahren, er zu öffentlich und eventuell zerstört wird ist es besser so wenn man den Ort geheim hält.



Das ist halt das Problem. Es kann keiner was dagegen haben, wenn man den trail fährt. Ich vermute, es wird sicher momentan nur geduldet, zumal es weit weg vom Touristenstrom ist. Ich behaupte sogar, es ist der perfekte Ort für solch eine schöne Strecke. 
Aber es gibt halt auch Leute, die respektieren die Arbeit der anderen nicht und/oder bauen neues willkürlich hinzu, verändern die Streckenführung,... Verstehe die Jungs da voll und ganz, drum werd ich es hier auch nicht posten. Da ist dann immer irgendwo Risiko, dass man so´ne location schnell aufgeben muss. Nicht umsonst haben sie den Einstieg so gewählt, dass man ihn nicht finden kann.


----------



## tom de la zett (6. April 2012)

Trailpolizei hin oder her. Vielleicht ist dennoch einer hier so waghalsig, mir per PM mal den Traileinstieg zu verraten oder gar nen gpx zu senden. Werde dieses Jahr auch höchstens 2x darunter fahren - sonst meckert Sohnemann - und Stillschweigen wahren.
Im Tausch ggf. gern gegen Tipps für unsere TopSpots im Deister


----------



## Phillip0912 (18. April 2012)

daniel07 schrieb:


> es gibt leute, die fahren da mit (dirt)HT runter. ob das spaß macht, wag ich zu bezweifeln. aber wo das ist, sollte lieber geheim bleiben.


Also wenn du mich damit meinst. Es hat trotz HT spaß gemacht. 

"Aber es gibt halt auch Leute, die respektieren die Arbeit der anderen  nicht und/oder bauen neues willkürlich hinzu, verändern die  Streckenführung"

An alle Fahrer von Harzcore sorry das wir  nicht vorher gefragt haben!!
Ein echt schicker Trail den ihr da gebaut habt.


----------



## daniel07 (19. April 2012)

nein dich meinte ich nicht, aber schön, dass dir der trail gefällt und du brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen. wir können es keinem verbieten dort zu fahren, wollen wir auch nicht. aber wir müssen auch niemandem sagen, wo man spaß haben kann.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. April 2012)

es is ja auch nen unterschied ob man von weiter weg kommt oder ob man aus der nähe kommt ,die die dort evt 2-3 mal im jahr fahren ,werden wohl kaum etwas an der strecke machen ... ich zb hätte auch ne anreise von gut 100 km ,interessieren würde mich der trail auch


----------



## downhillsau (14. Mai 2012)

Hier mal wieder etwas action von den Harzer trails. Einige dürften ja bekannt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Mai 2012)

Sehr sehr geiles Video!!
Wenn ich euch seh wie ihr die Trails fahrt werd ich richtig neidisch. Ich bin einfach zu vorsichtig bzw. hab schiss.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (16. Mai 2012)

Kann mich nur anschließen, sehr geiles Video.

Wir sind am 22. Juni wieder im Harz, kann man sich bei jemandem mal anschließen um diese tollen Trails kennen zu lernen?

Gerne auch per PN

Gruß M.


----------



## akastylez (18. Mai 2012)

Schönes Video  wir sind Pfingsten wieder oben.


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Mai 2012)

Schönes Video mit coolen Trails! 
Ich liebe den Harz. War Anfang April das letzte Mal da.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## BikeTiefling (18. Mai 2012)

Das Video finde ich auch richtig gut!
Einige Stellen kenne ich und andere sind geheim schon klar.  ;-)
Wie ist es mit dem Treppen-Trail, erstmals bei 1:20 min, kann mir jemand sagen wo das ist? 
Gruß BT


----------



## fm7775 (18. Mai 2012)

kleine steinere Renne müsste das sein, auch die Spitzkehre ist da, übrigens super gefahren

ebenso 2:15, das ist das letzte Stück der kleinen steinernen Renne
2:58 episch


----------



## downhillsau (21. Mai 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Das Video finde ich auch richtig gut!
> Einige Stellen kenne ich und andere sind geheim schon klar.  ;-)
> Wie ist es mit dem Treppen-Trail, erstmals bei 1:20 min, kann mir jemand sagen wo das ist?
> Gruß BT



Danke für die Komplimente. Ich gebs dem Macher weiter. Bei dem trail (1,20 min) musste ich auch erstmal überlegen,denn wenn man dort runter fährt,sieht man die Treppen gar nicht so. Das ist der trail vom Ottofelsen zur Steinernen Renne.


----------



## fm7775 (26. Mai 2012)

bikaholic schrieb:


> @ bike tiefling :
> In deinem Video das war doch der Heinrich Heine Weg ( von den Ilsefällen nach Ilsenburg),Echt geil zu fahren, man muss nur auf die Wanderer aufpassen. Das am Anfang könnte bei den Zeterklippen sein  ,bin mir aber nicht sicher.



Nicht von der Zeterklippe, das ist von der Stempelsbuche runter zur Bremer Hütter (Bremer Weg)


----------



## Lebowsky (10. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mich auch mal im Videoschnitt Versucht 
Die Location ist im Lichtenstein/Förste und Hindenburg/Badenhausen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (28. Juni 2012)

Weiss jemand wo der Trail ist?


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juni 2012)

Ich weiss es ;-)


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. Juni 2012)

Dann lass uns an deinen Wissewn teilhaben


----------



## Lebowsky (6. Juli 2012)

Gestern habe ich meine Contour Roam auf ein paar Single-Trails um Osterode ausgetestet:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFGbnNnUTVk&feature=plcp"]Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 1      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## lommi (6. Juli 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich meine Contour Roam auf ein paar Single-Trails um Osterode ausgetestet:
> 
> Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 1      - YouTube



Super Film- Einige Trails kommen mir bekannt vor!
Grüße aus Förste


----------



## xtinto (6. Juli 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich meine Contour Roam auf ein paar Single-Trails um Osterode ausgetestet:
> 
> Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 1      - YouTube


 
klasse Video  Da möchte man gleich das Bike raus holen zum trailsurfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lebowsky (7. Juli 2012)

Und hier das nächste Video aus dem Harz: Tante Ju Trail von der Hanskühnenburg (heute aufgenommen):
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry5V29DQhUU"]Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 2 - Tante Ju Trail      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Juli 2012)

War vor 10 Tagen auch schon stark zugewachsen  
Da muss eindeutig öfter gefahren werden. 
Das letzte mal, vor 4 Jahren, hatte ich ihn schöner in Erinnerung.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## daniel07 (8. Juli 2012)

netter trail, aber anspruchsvoll? ich weiß nicht...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. Juli 2012)

@Lebowsky
Danke für die Videos 
Wenn ich mal wieder das Bike Samstag mit auf Arbeit hab werd ich die Trails abfahren.
Könntest du trotzdem nochmal mit den Trimmer lang?


----------



## akastylez (8. Juli 2012)

Mal was von gestern, es hat geregnet wie aus Eimern


----------



## akastylez (8. Juli 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Und hier das nächste Video aus dem Harz: Tante Ju Trail von der Hanskühnenburg (heute aufgenommen):
> Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 2 - Tante Ju Trail      - YouTube



Den muss ich auch mal wieder fahren...letztes mal 2010


----------



## BikeTiefling (8. Juli 2012)

Schöne Videos in den letzten Tagen! 
@akastylez 
Die Perspektive in dem 2010 gefällt mir, ist mal was anderes  und der Hund zieht Euch teilweise gut ab. 
Gruß BT


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Juli 2012)

der Hund is immer gut mit dabei


----------



## akastylez (8. Juli 2012)

Er liebt es... Außer wenn es regnet


----------



## Pitbull75 (8. Juli 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Den muss ich auch mal wieder fahren...letztes mal 2010


 
Auch mit 100mm CC-Fahrwerk fahrbar .

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (9. Juli 2012)

Wie man sieht


----------



## akastylez (13. Juli 2012)

Ich habe ne Gruppe gegründet die sich mit Mountainbiken im Harz beschäftigt (Videos, Bilder, gemeinsame Touren, verabreden für Bikepark etc.) wer lust hat kann gerne beitreten

https://www.facebook.com/groups/175825305883760/

Grüße
Seb


----------



## Lebowsky (17. Juli 2012)

Neues Video online: Trails im Lichtenstein & Hindenburg (nähe Osterode)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhZi68Q0vHo"]Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 3 - Lichtenstein Trails      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. Juli 2012)

Schöne Trails die du da fährst
Zeigst du mir die mal bei Gelegenheit?


----------



## akastylez (17. Juli 2012)

Ja.. Sieht doch ganz nett aus


----------



## Lebowsky (17. Juli 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Schöne Trails die du da fährst
> Zeigst du mir die mal bei Gelegenheit?



Gerne, am Freitag oder Samstag Nachmittag  Gute Wettervorhersage fürs Wochenende und danach bin ich auch erstmal 2 Wochen weg...
Vielleicht bestelle ich mir noch eine Halterung, sodass ich mit meiner Cam nach hinten filmen kann...dann biste auch mit auf den Filmchen


----------



## lommi (18. Juli 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Gerne, am Freitag oder Samstag Nachmittag  Gute Wettervorhersage fürs Wochenende und danach bin ich auch erstmal 2 Wochen weg...
> Vielleicht bestelle ich mir noch eine Halterung, sodass ich mit meiner Cam nach hinten filmen kann...dann biste auch mit auf den Filmchen



Für diese wilden Trails würd ich keine Werbung machen!
Die Forstgenossenschaft Dorste ist schon hinter den Bikern her und will sie zur Anzeige bringen. Es handelt sich hier bei um Trails, die teilweise durch ein Naturschutzgebiet gehen und wahrlos angelgt worden sind.

Trotzdem viele Grüße


----------



## ohmtroll (18. Juli 2012)

Eine Forstgenossenschaft pocht auf ein Naturschutzgebiet?
Ala "Wenn wir das Holz nicht ernten können, darf da auch keiner Rad fahren"...


----------



## akastylez (18. Juli 2012)

Die von der Forst haben nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun. Ihr wisst doch, Mountainbiker machen den Wald kaputt...aber schweres Rodegerät natürlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lebowsky (18. Juli 2012)

lommi schrieb:


> Für diese wilden Trails würd ich keine Werbung machen!
> Die Forstgenossenschaft Dorste ist schon hinter den Bikern her und will sie zur Anzeige bringen. Es handelt sich hier bei um Trails, die teilweise durch ein Naturschutzgebiet gehen und wahrlos angelgt worden sind.
> Trotzdem viele Grüße



Schau dir mal bitte an wie "kaputtgerückt" der Lichtenstein ist. Da sind die paar Trails wohl das geringste Übel...und von übermässiger Erosion kann beim Biken auf den Trails auch nicht die Rede sein.
Warum will man uns das bisschen Spaß in der Natur nehmen


----------



## lommi (19. Juli 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Schau dir mal bitte an wie "kaputtgerückt" der Lichtenstein ist. Da sind die paar Trails wohl das geringste Übel...und von übermässiger Erosion kann beim Biken auf den Trails auch nicht die Rede sein.
> Warum will man uns das bisschen Spaß in der Natur nehmen



Wegen mir gerne, ich sehe es genauso.


----------



## Lebowsky (21. Juli 2012)

Trail-Video Nr. 4 mit neuer Kamera-Perspektive 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtNWZrhSjQg"]Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 4 - Bad Grund Trails      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## daniel07 (23. Juli 2012)

zwar nicht aus dem harz, aber vom donharzcore persönlich:


----------



## fm7775 (23. Juli 2012)

omg, da gibts kein langsamer fahren, sonst landet man im Graben


----------



## dre (23. Juli 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Trail-Video Nr. 4 mit neuer Kamera-Perspektive
> Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 4 - Bad Grund Trails      - YouTube



Moin,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie das erste Musikstück auf dem Video heißt und von wem es ist. Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (23. Juli 2012)

frag doch Andre.he79 auf Facebook


----------



## Sandhase (23. Juli 2012)

Band of Horses, The Funeral 

Gruß


----------



## akastylez (23. Juli 2012)

Ist auch im ersten Danny MC Askill Video 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59fbSvqADs8&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Danny MacAskill | Inspired Bicycles.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## fm7775 (26. Juli 2012)

hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich den Song in meinem Video eingearbeitet habe.


----------



## akastylez (26. Juli 2012)

Nicht nur Du


----------



## akastylez (27. Juli 2012)

Hier noch eins vom Wochenende 

[mpora]d841c7z0lw?hd=1[/mpora]


----------



## toschi (27. Juli 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Den muss ich auch mal wieder fahren...letztes mal 2010



Hey den letzten Abschnitt find ich immer nicht, vom Nassen Weg kommt man zur Schindelsköde, denke da bin ich schon zu weit für den nächsten Einstieg, wo muss ich lang um den unteren Trail zu finden, kann mir das eine verraten?  Kurze Beschreibung per PN wäre super, Danke.

toschi


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Juli 2012)

Hey akastylez (richtig geschrieben?)

Cooles Video von einem richtig geilen Tag. 
Ich war erstaunt das der gesamte Federweg fast ausgenutzt wird.

Hab mir auch deine anderen Videos angeschaut und nun bin ich am krübeln ob ich das Bike morgen doch mit nach Herzberg nehm.
Außerdem hab ich jetzt Bock ne runde zu drehen

Gruß Marcus


----------



## akastylez (27. Juli 2012)

Richtig  klar, nimm mit das Ding 

@toschi
Frag mal Baxter, der hat glaube ich nen GPS Track von der Runde.


----------



## schrabbel (29. Juli 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Trail-Video Nr. 4 mit neuer Kamera-Perspektive
> Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 4 - Bad Grund Trails      - YouTube



Hallo,

Der 2. Trail sieht interessant aus, wo ist denn der Einstieg ?
Hast du vllt nen  GPS Track oder ne Karte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (31. Juli 2012)

Hier noch eins 

[mpora]d84igiyk9k?hd=1[/mpora]


----------



## BikeTiefling (1. August 2012)

@akastylez
 Sind Gäste auf so einer Tour erwünscht?


----------



## akastylez (1. August 2012)

Na klar  schau ruhig mal in unserer Gruppe vorbei https://www.facebook.com/groups/175825305883760/


----------



## Baxter75 (12. August 2012)

kleine Testfahrt vom Achtermann runter 
http://mpora.de/videos/AAd8ouaqlu5m
http://mpora.de/videos/AAd8ouaqlu5m


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2012)

Mutig mutig. Ich kann dort grad mal laufen


----------



## schrabbel (29. August 2012)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Der 2. Trail sieht interessant aus, wo ist denn der Einstieg ?
> Hast du vllt nen  GPS Track oder ne Karte ?



Habe am Taternplatz einen Biker getroffen der mir zufällig genau 
den von mir gesuchten Trail empfohlen hat, ..glück muss man haben.
Ich weiss zwar nicht ob er hier angemeldet ist, aber einen Versuch ist 
es wert mich dafür zu bedanken


----------



## Lebowsky (29. August 2012)

schrabbel schrieb:


> Habe am Taternplatz einen Biker getroffen der mir zufällig genau
> den von mir gesuchten Trail empfohlen hat, ..glück muss man haben.
> Ich weiss zwar nicht ob er hier angemeldet ist, aber einen Versuch ist
> es wert mich dafür zu bedanken



Sorry, habe den Thread jetzt länger nicht mehr verfolgt 

Der erste Trail ist die Kitzenwiese, erreichbar vom Schweinebraten oder Taternplatz. Der zweite Trail ist der Moosstieg ab Gewitterplatz 

Da du auch aus Osterode kommst können wir gerne mal zusammen eine Runde drehen 

Neues Video, leider nicht so schöne Trails dabei... 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EpQ2x-iINQ"]Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 5 - Buntenbock & Lerbach      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Baxter75 (30. August 2012)

@schrabbel ,Lebowsky ... wir wollen am Samstag den 1.9 eine schöne runde im harz drehen ..start wäre um 10 uhr am Parkplatz oderteich


----------



## fuxy (4. September 2012)

Hallo, ich möchte im September vom Brocken bis nach Wernigerode über Trails ( Möglichst wenig Waldautobahn ) runter fahren, leider kenne ich mich  NULLKOMMANULL da oben aus, für eine Streckenbeschreibung wär ich echt dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (4. September 2012)

da werden ein paar forstautobahnen dabei sein und ein paar stücke bergauf ... willst du mit nem DH fahren


----------



## fuxy (4. September 2012)

Ne mit nem Enduro ( Mit dem FELT )


----------



## Baxter75 (4. September 2012)

gucke mal auf diese Karte , fast alles was klein gestrichelt ist ,,so wie der Pfarrstieg bei Schierke ,der Beerenstieg von der Leistenklippe runter ,das sind alles sehr schöne trails ,aber man muss wissen in welche richtung man sie fahren muss
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qqsyciqrbxwfjjdo


----------



## Baxter75 (4. September 2012)

das hier is zb der Beerenstieg 
http://mpora.de/videos/d841c7z0lw


----------



## fuxy (4. September 2012)

Danke, schaue morgen wieder rein, hab morgen Frühschicht, das Bett ruft.


----------



## Baxter75 (4. September 2012)

wir wollen am 16.9 nen paar schöne Trails im Harz fahren ,aber auf der Westseite ,kannst dich auch gerne mal mit anschließen ..biste auch bei FB ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (4. September 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte im September vom Brocken bis nach Wernigerode über Trails ( Möglichst wenig Waldautobahn ) runter fahren, leider kenne ich mich  NULLKOMMANULL da oben aus, für eine Streckenbeschreibung wär ich echt dankbar.



Ich würde bis zum Brockenbett, dann Höllenstieg auf die Molkenhaus Chausee, kurz auf die Bielsteinchausee und dann die kleine Renne runter


----------



## Baxter75 (4. September 2012)

die Molkenhaus Chausee is doch eher Forstautobahn oder


----------



## fuxy (5. September 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wir wollen am 16.9 nen paar schöne Trails im Harz fahren ,aber auf der Westseite ,kannst dich auch gerne mal mit anschließen ..biste auch bei FB ????



Das klingt ganz gut, nein bin nicht bei FB.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. September 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wir wollen am 16.9 nen paar schöne Trails im Harz fahren ,aber auf der Westseite ,kannst dich auch gerne mal mit anschließen ..biste auch bei FB ????



Auch ich bin nicht bei FB würd aber gern mal wieder mit euch mit.
Gerade Westharz ist noch weitestgehend Neuland für mich

Startpunkt?


----------



## Baxter75 (5. September 2012)

Standpunkt is der Parkplatz am oderteich ..Startzeit wäre 10 uhr


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. September 2012)

Na da wär ich doch bestimmt mit dabei


----------



## BikeTiefling (5. September 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> ... nein bin nicht bei FB.





Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Auch ich bin nicht bei FB ...



  DoppelDaumen IBCler ohne FB die sich im Harzforum absprechen  dann habe ich auch eine Chance mich anzuschließen.


----------



## Baxter75 (5. September 2012)

@BikeTiefling 

wenn du lust hast ,kannst du auch gerne mit kommen


----------



## Lebowsky (9. September 2012)

Heute war ich mal wieder unterwegs:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBGfFu_Fe7E"]Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 6 - Nasser Weg & Altenau - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## akastylez (13. September 2012)

Letztes WE, erster Teil.

[mpora]AAd9o3000e0n?hd=1[/mpora]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (15. September 2012)

Letztes WE Teil zwei...
[mpora]AAd9ozncxzdh?hd=1[/mpora]

Und Teil drei...
[mpora]AAd9pjeheyi4?hd=1[/mpora]


----------



## akastylez (18. September 2012)

Und nochmal drei....

[mpora]AAd9rjq60kyr?hd=1[/mpora]
[mpora]AAd9rzeam4ju?hd=1[/mpora]
[mpora]AAd9s09vxqw6?hd=1[/mpora]


----------



## Lebowsky (11. Oktober 2012)

Von mir gibt's auch was neues:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7naeOkU66TM"]Downhill Team OHA - Bikepark - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvB4aiDCiPI"]Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 7 - Lerbach - Eisensteinlehrpfad - YouTube[/nomedia]

Neuestes Video...dürfte mit der Rückansicht-Perspektive und der Streckenwahl recht interessant anzuschauen sein:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXcrGfi2BB8"]Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 8 - Lichtenstein & "Freeride-Track" - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Lebowsky (20. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYZo4AU8mY8"]Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 9 - Spiegeltal & Albertturm - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## fm7775 (20. Oktober 2012)

man das ist schöne Gegend, da muss ich mal hin, aber allein die Anreise mit dem Bike, sind 5h.


----------



## Mainzerger (23. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es irgendwo auch GPS Material für diese Trails  zu downloaden?


----------



## Luk00r (27. Oktober 2012)

Man hielt uns ja ein wenig für verrückt 
Aber irgendwie isses mitm Bike sicherer als per pedes


----------



## BikeTiefling (28. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Lebowsky (7. November 2012)

Kleiner Zusammenschnitt meiner "Videoausbeute" in diesem Jahr 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_aodUQ04oE"]Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Best of 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (7. November 2012)

Sehr schick da, mußt mich mal mitnehmen.


----------



## smeah (21. November 2012)

Leider war ich bisher noch nicht im Harz, aber das was ich hier im Forum so finde an Videos und Feedbacks muss es dort echt einige coole Trails geben.
Werde das im Frühjahr mal ändern und eine kleine Reise in den Harz unternehmen. 
Gibt es irgendwo hier im Forum oder im Inet eine Sammlung von coolen Trails im Harz? Vielleicht sogar mit GPS Daten.
Wenn nicht könnte man doch mal ein Thema eröffnen wo alle ihre Trails zusammen sammeln und Interessierte sich die nötigen Infos holen.
Das wär doch mal was .. 
Beste Grüße


----------



## fuxy (21. November 2012)

Schau mal unter GPSies.de


----------



## smeah (22. November 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Schau mal unter GPSies.de



Danke für den Tipp. Werde mich dort mal umschauen ..


----------



## TigersClaw (22. November 2012)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Singletrails Osterode (Harz) HD - Teil 9 - Spiegeltal & Albertturm - YouTube



Es wäre nett, wenn ihr Videos bei Youtube generell auch für Mobilgeräte freigeben könntet. Ich als iPad-Nutzer kann sie mir so nicht anschauen


----------



## fm7775 (22. November 2012)

smeah schrieb:


> Leider war ich bisher noch nicht im Harz, aber das was ich hier im Forum so finde an Videos und Feedbacks muss es dort echt einige coole Trails geben.
> Werde das im Frühjahr mal ändern und eine kleine Reise in den Harz unternehmen.
> Gibt es irgendwo hier im Forum oder im Inet eine Sammlung von coolen Trails im Harz? Vielleicht sogar mit GPS Daten.
> Wenn nicht könnte man doch mal ein Thema eröffnen wo alle ihre Trails zusammen sammeln und Interessierte sich die nötigen Infos holen.
> ...




ja diese Gruppe gibt es hier im locale Teil von Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (23. November 2012)

smeah schrieb:


> Leider war ich bisher noch nicht im Harz, aber das was ich hier im Forum so finde an Videos und Feedbacks muss es dort echt einige coole Trails geben.
> Werde das im Frühjahr mal ändern und eine kleine Reise in den Harz unternehmen.
> Gibt es irgendwo hier im Forum oder im Inet eine Sammlung von coolen Trails im Harz? Vielleicht sogar mit GPS Daten.
> Wenn nicht könnte man doch mal ein Thema eröffnen wo alle ihre Trails zusammen sammeln und Interessierte sich die nötigen Infos holen.
> ...




https://www.facebook.com/groups/175825305883760/


----------



## smeah (23. November 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/175825305883760/



Danke für den Link, aber ich bin einer der wenigen die nicht bei FB sind .. 
Spreche mal mit meinem Arbeitskollegen (mit dem ich immer unterwegs bin) der ist bei FB und wir schauen mal rein 
Danke


----------



## fm7775 (23. November 2012)

oder hier


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=516311&page=74


----------



## akastylez (10. Dezember 2012)

Hier was vom Snowride am Wochenende...

[mpora]AAdc9t6fjk98?hd=1[/mpora]


----------



## fm7775 (10. Dezember 2012)

viel Arbeit, fahren, hochlaufen, fahren


Was hast Du für Schlappen drauf?


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Dezember 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> viel Arbeit, fahren, hochlaufen, fahren
> 
> 
> Was hast Du für Schlappen drauf?



man brauch nur ne freundin die filmt


----------



## akastylez (10. Dezember 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> man brauch nur ne freundin die filmt



Genau 



fm7775 schrieb:


> Was hast Du für Schlappen drauf?



Ich fahre den Maxxis Ardent.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Dezember 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Hier was vom Snowride am Wochenende...
> 
> [mpora]AAdc9t6fjk98?hd=1[/mpora]



Sieht nach viel Spass aus


----------



## BikeTiefling (10. Dezember 2012)

Spaß und trotz Kamerafrau ordentlich Zeit für filmen und schneiden.
Hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## akastylez (10. Dezember 2012)

Danke Leute, ja, das ist wohl wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (25. Januar 2013)

Mal wieder was aus dem Harz...


----------



## duke209 (28. Januar 2013)

kannst du mir per PN den Trail mitteilen ?

Der Hund rockt, immer dabei


----------



## akastylez (28. Januar 2013)

Pt. II


----------



## akastylez (29. Januar 2013)

Pt. III


----------



## akastylez (19. Februar 2013)

Und wieder was neues - diesmal mit lustigen Outtakes


----------



## BikeTiefling (29. Mai 2013)

Jetzt muss ich das Thema wiederbeleben 

http://mpora.com/videos/AAdhhkhd3pxa?hd=1

Verdammt ich hätte am Wochenende draußen spielen sollen. So habe ich die Strecke auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## tobone (29. Mai 2013)

Wo ist das, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2013)

Das ist der Weg zur Eckerquerung....die war allerdings nicht überquerbar an diesem Tag.


----------



## smeah (30. Mai 2013)

wie ist denn aktuell die "schlammlage" im harz?
kann man die frage pauschal beantworten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2013)

Hier das komplette Programm von Sonntag...auch die Schlammlage wird da sehr klar  aber egal...wir sind auch Samstag wieder oben unterwegs.

[mpora]AAdhhcanbzhw?hd=1[/mpora]
http://mpora.com/videos/AAdhhcanbzhw?hd=1

[mpora]AAdhhdkl1g2h?hd=1[/mpora]
http://mpora.com/videos/AAdhhdkl1g2h?hd=1

[mpora]AAdhhfx2h10l?hd=1[/mpora]
http://mpora.com/videos/AAdhhfx2h10l?hd=1

[mpora]AAdhhkhd3pxa?hd=1[/mpora]
http://mpora.com/videos/AAdhhkhd3pxa?hd=1

[mpora]AAdhiahd6qff?hd=1[/mpora]
http://mpora.com/videos/AAdhiahd6qff?hd=1

Grüße
Basti


----------



## smeah (30. Mai 2013)

das stimmt mich traurig


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2013)

Warum denn dieses? Bist Du aus Zucker? Das Bike kann man doch putzen...macht doch auch Spaß rumzusauen


----------



## smeah (30. Mai 2013)

das ja, aber ich reise mit dem PKW an und der sieht dann aus wie sau ..
von daher werde ich wohl nicht in den harz fahren


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> das ja, aber ich reise mit dem PKW an und der sieht dann aus wie sau ..
> von daher werde ich wohl nicht in den harz fahren



Ich auch....na und? Dafür gibts sowas.....







ich nehme aber immer 2 x 1,5l Flaschen Leitungswasser...der Dreck trocknet ja nicht an, einfach abspühlen - fertig!


----------



## smeah (30. Mai 2013)

hehe .. du unterstützt meine faulheit damit nicht wirklich 

ist aber ne alternative. hatte auch schon an ne tanke gedacht, aber aufm sonntag eine finden die nen wasserschlauch übrig bzw. geöffnet hat ..

hinzu kommt das ich mein norco endlich ausfahren will! ich hadere nicht umsonst mit mir ..
wo fährst du denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich mir vom Wetter vorschreiben lassen wollte wann ich zu fahren habe, würde ich kaum noch fahren. Ich fahre im Oberharz, wie immer nette Trails  oder auch Bäche 
Start ist so 10/1030 am Parkplatz Oderteich.


----------



## smeah (30. Mai 2013)

trifft dieses jahr auf jeden fall zu, leider

dürfte dann irgendwo in der nähe st. andreasberg sein, richtig?
kann man sich evtl. anschließen?


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2013)

Gerne...hier mal der Treffpunkt


----------



## smeah (30. Mai 2013)

alles klar, danke.
was wollte ihr für eine tour machen?


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2013)

Hauptsächlich Trails...alles nach Lust und Laune...bist du bei Facebook?


----------



## smeah (30. Mai 2013)

welche länge bzw wie viel hm wollt ihr schruppen?`

bei fb? nein


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2013)

Wie ich schon schrieb, alles nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## smeah (30. Mai 2013)

alles klar, ich mach mir nen kopp und gebe dir vorher noch mal bescheid ob ja oder nein ..


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2013)

Bis jetzt hat es Jeder überlebt...wir fahren nen lockeres Tempo und nehmen Rücksicht. Technisch fit solltest Du aber schon son bissel sein.


----------



## smeah (30. Mai 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Technisch fit solltest Du aber schon son bissel sein.



Sollte passen ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (30. Mai 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat es Jeder überlebt...wir fahren nen lockeres Tempo und nehmen Rücksicht. Technisch fit solltest Du aber schon son bissel sein.



Samstag ab Oderteich....würde in meine Planung passen  ..steh auf Dreck


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2013)

Super...dann komm doch mit


----------



## duke209 (30. Mai 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Super...dann komm doch mit



...und dann Sonntags, wenn endlich mal die Sonne scheint auf die faule Haut legen.....klingt nach nem Plan 

10:00/10:30 Parkplatz....komme ohne Giftspritze, da Außenboarder . Sende mir mal bitte deine Handynummer per PN, für den Fall der Fälle.


----------



## smeah (30. Mai 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Samstag ab Oderteich...



es geht um samstag?? hatte ich nicht gelesen sonntag ??

samstag bin ich in nürnberg, dann bin ich raus ..


----------



## akastylez (30. Mai 2013)

Samstag...hatte ich oben über meinen Videos geschrieben...


----------



## smeah (30. Mai 2013)

hm, ok .. dann bin ich leider raus ...


----------



## BikeTiefling (30. Mai 2013)

Wieder ein FB-Nein  diese IBCller! 
Wenn ich die Handynummer per PN auch bekommen kann versuche ich Samstag dabei zu sein  und stelle gnadenlos Eure langsam-fahren-Geduld auf die Probe.


----------



## harzholgi (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

hier ein paar Ausschnitte aus dem Zielgebiet von letzter Woche:
4:44 Clausthaler Flutgraben
8:37 auch sehenswert






Holgi


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. Juni 2013)

Bei dem Video bekommt man noch mehr Lust auf schönes Wetter.
Der letze Anstieg zur HKB ist mir noch gut in Erinnerung. War gut steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabSven (8. Juni 2013)

Nicht ganz der Harz, aber trotzdem sehr schön gemacht 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/67648621"]TBA -Thüringer Bike Abenteuer: Eine Liebeserklärung an das Mountainbiken on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## akastylez (11. Juni 2013)

Hier mal was von Samstag...

[mpora]AAdhxsespiim?hd=1[/mpora]
http://mpora.com/videos/AAdhxsespiim?hd=1


----------



## BikeTiefling (11. Juni 2013)

Schönwetterbiken 

Ein paar Sequenzen könnte ich beisteuern mir fehlt nur die Zeit zum nachbearbeiten


----------



## akastylez (11. Juni 2013)

Ja...dann lad sie doch aufn Space und ick mache nen Video davon...oder Du machst es halt selber.


----------



## akastylez (27. Juni 2013)

Hier mal was vom Wochenende

[mpora]AAdib99hapxv?hd=1[/mpora]
http://mpora.com/videos/AAdib99hapxv?hd=1

[mpora]AAdibmm3zy5t?hd=1[/mpora]
http://mpora.com/videos/AAdibmm3zy5t?hd=1

[mpora]AAdibddxrdot?hd=1[/mpora]
http://mpora.com/videos/AAdibddxrdot?hd=1

[mpora]AAdide8nrhia?hd=1[/mpora]
http://mpora.com/videos/AAdide8nrhia?hd=1


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Juni 2013)

Sehr cool!!
Lothar der Trialer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (27. Juni 2013)

Jo...unser Loti


----------



## BikeTiefling (27. Juni 2013)

Hoffentlich kommt am Samstag wieder was Sehenswertes dazu.  

Wetterfestigkeit steht ja eigentlich außer Frage.


----------



## akastylez (4. Juli 2013)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter


----------



## BikeTiefling (4. Juli 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter



Normalerweise würde ich die Aussage so bestätigen... aber manchmal gibt es nur zu 99,9% kein schlechtes Wetter. 
:http://www.goslarsche.de/Home/foto+video/lokale-videos_id,1068.html:

Das Wasser war kein Problem aber der Hagel!

Wie stehen die Aktien für den Wettertest am Samstag?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. Juli 2013)

Samstag wird das Wetter perfekt zum Harz unsicher machen


----------



## akastylez (5. Juli 2013)

Das wird toll


----------



## akastylez (12. Juli 2013)

Was von Vorgestern..

[mpora]AAdivmitqrhg?hd=1[/mpora]

http://mpora.com/videos/AAdivmitqrhg?hd=1


----------



## BikeTiefling (12. Juli 2013)

Ihr seid ja schon gut unterwegs gewesen diese Woche.


----------



## tobone (12. Juli 2013)

Mpora.com läuft bei mir nicht. Kann man sich deine Videos auch woanders ansehen?


----------



## akastylez (12. Juli 2013)

Klick mal auf den Link unter Videos...oder nimm Firefox als Browser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birotarier (13. Juli 2013)

@ akastylez

Nette Videos, bitte beim nächsten mal Beerenstieg-Einstieg an der steilen Rinne nicht über den Chickenway rechts vorbei fahren. Ist nicht gerade förderlich, wenn man gegen Wegesperrungen kämpfen will.


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Juli 2013)

@harudbod 

nen chickenway wird nich immer von MTBler gemacht .... oft entstehen sie durch das Fussvolk ;-)


----------



## Birotarier (15. Juli 2013)

Absolut korrekt.
DER aber nicht. Durch Nichtbenutzung wachsen sie auch wieder zu. Außerdem kommt chickenway von chicken - der Originalweg ist doch die Herausforderung!


----------



## akastylez (15. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube der "Originalweg" wächst inzwischen zu, denn alle Wanderer an diesem Tag, wo wir dort Pause gemacht haben, die da hoch oder runter sind, haben den rechten Weg benutzt.


----------



## akastylez (22. Juli 2013)

Wat vom letzten WE...

[mpora]AAdj14rmt3mu?hd=1[/mpora]


----------



## BikeTiefling (29. Juli 2013)

Zum Glück lässt sich ein Wochenende ohne Achtermann durch geeignete Videos kompensieren ... na ja  zumindest ein wenig


----------



## akastylez (30. Juli 2013)

Ja...und dabei im Pool liegen


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2013)

Schönes Video


----------



## BikeTiefling (14. Oktober 2013)

Zur Abwechslung mal was Anderes. Ein Bild hätte es wohl auch getan aber so passt es wenigstens hier rein. 


Mir gefällt der Herbst, die Stimmung im Wald ist einfach klasse. Da darf es auch mal eine ruhige Erkundungstour sein mit dem Blick für Pilzzeee sein. 





Gruß BT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (14. Oktober 2013)

das letzte Mal habe ich am Gardasee einen gesehen.


----------

